# Klipsch front and center upgrade help



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I have the Klipsch Quintet III and want to upgrade the center and fronts with klipsch icon series xl-23 center and xb-10 fronts will it be a good upgrade . Or should i try something els . Any help would be a big help .


Also looking at buying the xw-500d icon sub if anyone has heard any good this about it. Had to sell my svs sub to much for my townhouse ppl next to me did not like it


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

assuming you already have Klipsch for your surrounds I would stick with them so the xl23 and xb10 should be a fine upgrade. 
buying any sub is going to cause the same problems with your neighbors. I suggest going with a small sealed sub something like the SVS SB12 plus and keep it turned down. another option is going with some buttkickers attached to the couch and forgo a sub altogether.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Was wanting to put everything on my bb card what about the 8" icon sub its sealed ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sure it would work, too bad you got rid of the SVS as it is a superb sub as you could have just turned it down.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah i know i regret it now. Going to keep everything klipsch till i get a bigger house then going to go back to svs . Dont get me wrong i like my quintets but the front and center speakers drivers are to small and can take the crossover down passed 100htz. Should be able to do it with the icons.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok guys decided to go with the scs-01 from svs for the fronts and center . will they sound ok with the klipsch sub i have now ? and i still have the quintet III surrounds for know dont have the funds to get svs surrounds right now .


----------

